# First attempt at carving....critiques??



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I decided to try my hand at carving. I've only messed with a head so far but here it is. I don't have a band saw and did all this by hand....no power tools. I used a few chisels, coping saw, and rasps/files. I know it's not an award winner but for my first try I'm more than happy with it. Any critiques, suggestions?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

round out those cheek plates,blend them in, otherwise they are ready to paint and shoot over them.did you go to the oddca show this weekend?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, Round them cheeks of and maybe taper the bill a little more and paint it man.
Looks good, a lot better than anything I could have carved out free hand.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Mojo,
Very good attempt doing it free hand. Try and visit this web site www.theduckblind.com visit his cyber classroom it will only help you.
Also remember that there is nothing SQUARE on a DUCK. Always think round!!!!!!!!!
Good luck
Ducksdemise


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, yeah I knew the cheeks were too defined but was too sick of filing already for the day that I stopped. It's by no means done but I just wanted some feedback before I "crossed the point of no return". This is going to be a mantle piece too and for my first try I was just going for something ducky, not a perfect "to scale" shape so I took a little license with the cheeks. I need to round the head off quite a bit more as well and am really nervous I'm going to screw the bill up. I'll post some pics once I finish it up.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

those r good carving.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Heck of a nice job, Doing it free hand really takes some patience.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

A friend of mine carved these, just a couple ideas for you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those carvings are great, especially the fish. Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah those were great carvings. If I ever get around to it I'll post some update pics on mine. I totally re-did the mallard head and smoothed, thinned, and rounded EVERYTHING off. It looks much better now, realistic. I did a real nice (IMO at least) wooduck head as well. I've been hacking on and off at the body for a few weeks but with it being spring the carving has taken a back seat. It goes VERY slowly too without a bandsaw.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Those are some darn good carvings.


----------

